# Geforce 2MX welcher TV out



## foxx21 (1. Dezember 2001)

hallo leutz

möchte meine grafikkarte mit dem fernseher verbindunen und da gibt es ja wie man mir im geschäft gesagt hat 2 versch. kabel, einen S anschluss und noch irgendeinen , welchen anschluss brauche ich für die grafikarte * GeForce2MX * wo kann ich das nachsehen und vielleicht hat ja das schon jemand gemacht und kanns mir sagen

-greez


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (4. Dezember 2001)

hi,
also solltest insgesamt mindestens 2 anschlüsse haben, welcher davon tv out ist siehst du auf dem blech bzw. im handbuch. (auch am stecker.. son kleiner runder)


----------



## FilouX (7. Januar 2002)

Es gibt da aber noch ein Problem, bzw. sogar zwei... Und zwar, wenn Du TV-Out hast, gibt es S-VHS und "Only Video" Ausgänge, das heißt, das Audio-, bzw. Videosignal kann nicht von jedem Fernseher verstanden werden. Es gibt auch Karten, mit reinem Antennensignal, wo man keinen Adapter, bzw. Scart, oder Chinch am TV braucht.


----------



## foxx21 (7. Januar 2002)

jo das meinte ich ja, weiß einer von euch vielleicht welchen ausgand die g-force 2 MX/400 hat , S-vhs oder das andere da *g*


----------



## FilouX (7. Januar 2002)

Kommt auf den Hersteller an und welche genaue Modellbezeichnung.


----------



## foxx21 (7. Januar 2002)

weiß jetzt nur das der hersteller Nvidia is schätz mal die genaue artikel bezeichnung lautet "G-Force 2 MX/400" oder gibts da noch eine genauere? *g*


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (7. Januar 2002)

hi,
die mx/400 hat keinen tv out..
die t400 schon,
der tv out befindet sich dort direkt neben dem monitor anschluss

s-video

UND SIE IST KEINE STEINZEIT!


----------



## FilouX (7. Januar 2002)

Ja, gibts...  NVidia ist der Chiphersteller, aber ich muß den Kartenhersteller wissen! Es gibt über den Daumen gepeilt 12 Graphikkartenhersteller, die NVidia Chipsätze verbauen... ASUS, ATI, Elsa, Gainward, Hercules, Matrox, MSI, Procardex, Ultron und und und...


----------



## FilouX (7. Januar 2002)

@ttrek Wer hat was von Steinzeit gesagt? Und es gibt sie doch, die mx/400, mit TV-Out und zwar z.B.: ASUS 7100 Magic MX-200 32MB, ASUS 7100 Pro MX-400 32MB, ASUS 7100 Pro MX-400 64MB, um nur einige zu nennen.


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (7. Januar 2002)

grml ja das weiß ich auch, bin eben nur gerade von abit ausgegangen, deren produktbezeichnung ist geforce 2 mx400 / silurio mx/400
wobei die mit tv-out silurio t400 genannt wird, bin also nicht vom chip ausgegangen. missverständnis


----------



## FilouX (7. Januar 2002)

Ist schon o.k., Grosser!


----------



## foxx21 (7. Januar 2002)

jo sie is von ASUS welche bezeichnung weiß ich jetzt nicht , bin nicht zuhause muss ich nachschaun ?

danke für eure bemühungen!


----------



## FilouX (7. Januar 2002)

Kannst ja nochmal nachlesen und Dich morgen nochmal melden...


----------



## HONKB (12. Januar 2002)

Also Foxx
du hast an deiner karte sicherlich einen  Svhs ausgang, hab ich in meiner nämlich auch.





schaut dann so aus.
du kannst nun entweder den svhs direkt mit dem Fernseher verbinden oder du nimmst dir ein SVHS->Cinch Kabel wie es bei mir beilag und stöpselts es in deinen TV, das schaut dann so aus (das Cinch)




Die 3. Möglichkeit ist, den Chinch nun mit einem SCART-Adapter zu versehen und ihn wie z.B. einen VIdeo Recorder einzustöpseln.
Martin


----------

